# Gildenhomepage erstellen



## Wow_kid (20. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,
wie man im Titel erkennen kann geht es ums Erstellen einer Gildenhomepage.
Ich bin Gildenmeister einer WoWGilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und würde gerne eine gute Gildenhomepage erstellen mit Forum DKP etc. nur leider fehlt mir ein kleines bisschen Kenntnis in dem Bereich. Ich möchte aber nicht sone 0815 Hp wie von Homepage-Baukasten sondern eig gerne schon was eigenes xD. Ich habe im I-Net mal ein Turorial zum erstellen einer WoW Gildenhomepage gesehen nur finde ich das leider nicht mehr wieder.

Jetzt frage ich euch:
Kann mir jmd da ein paar Tipps geben, oder ein Tutorial (schreiben / posten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wäre euch sehr dafür dankbar.


Mfg Wow_kid


----------



## Tikume (20. September 2009)

http://de.selfhtml.org/
http://www.selfphp.de/


----------



## Abigayle (20. September 2009)

Hier gibts kostenlosen Webspace:
--- zensierte Seite --- (verdammt, klappt immer noch nicht wieder, dabei sidn die echt gut)
http://www.funpic.de/

Programme zum Website erstellen musste dir wahrscheinlich kaufen, obs da irgendwie Shareware gibt die was taugt weiss ich nicht. Ich benutz seit ewigen Zeiten Website X5, ist auch echt gut, kost allerdings auch 30&#8364;. Ansonsten versuchs mal mit BBLite, lass ich mein Forum drüber laufen. Tuts findest du hier:

http://www.mywbb.info/board/index.php

Sind Supernette Leute, die immer und gerne Helfen.


----------



## Karius (20. September 2009)

Selbst einfache "Standard" Seiten sind für Einsteiger nicht einfach zu machen. Du wirst einiges dazu lesen müssen, da man immer wieder über kleine Problemchen stolpert. 

Versuch möglichst Standardsachen oder ganz simple Sachen zu machen, sonst wächst dir das schnell über den Kopf. 

Es gibt schöne Vorlagen zu einem Forum (zb phpbb) und für DKP (zb EQDKP). Dazu eine einfache index.html mit Basismenü. 


Das ist schon genug Arbeit. Ich selbst habe eine "einfache" Homepage erstellt, habe 2 Semester lang Html und andere Sprachen gelernt und schon gut über 100 Std investiert. Noch habe ich weder dkp noch board mit drin. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich den gesamten Content selbst eingestellt habe und alle Grafiken selbst in Photoshop erstellt habe. Dafür ist auch viel Zeit drauf gegangen. Die Rollover sind aber immer noch nicht fertig. 

Also lass es ruhig angehen und halt es simpel, sonst verschluckst du dich schnell dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG und viel Erfolg 
Karius


----------



## Wow_kid (21. September 2009)

ja ich danke euch für eure tipps
nur ich würde euch fragen gibts auch irgendwo ne seite wo drinnsteht wie man das macht ? ich hab da mal im wow forum was gesehen aber das war schon zu alt das klappte dann nich so gut und sowas suche ich eig nochmal oder eine seite wo das leicht zu verstehen is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

